# Données iPod Touch



## sawyer96 (31 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPod Touch 8 Go mais dans les réglages il me dit que la capacité est de 7 Go. 

C'est normal? Car avant la dernière restauration j'avais plus, et avant encore j'avais plus. Plus je restaure et plus je perds de capacité.

Est-ce que si je le formate je pourrais toujours l'utiliser?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## sawyer96 (10 Avril 2009)

hup


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Regarde ton disque dur de ton Mac, tu ne remarques pas le même genre de phénomène? lol



C'est tout à fait normal. En effet, Apple (comme tous les constructeurs, d'ailleurs) compte en octets décimaux. 

C'est à dire que pour eux, 1 Go (gigaoctet) = 10^9 octets = 1 000 Mo (mégaoctet) = 1 000 000 000 octets.

Or, sur tous les systèmes d'exploitation (et plus généralement, en informatique), nous comptons en octets binaires, c'est à dire que l'on utilise les gibioctets (gibi pour *gi*ga *bi*naire), mébioctets, etc.

Et dans ce cas de figure, 1 Gio (gibioctet) = 2^30 octets = 1024 Mio (mébioctet) = 1 073 741 824 octets.

Prenons un exemple, celui de l'iPod Touch 8 Go (et non pas Gio, notez la différence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

Celui-ci fait 8 gigaoctets, soit 8 000 000 000 octets.

Ce qui nous donne, en kibioctets (Kio) : 8 000 000 000 / 1 024 = 7 812 500 Kio.
Une fois de plus, cela nous donne, en mébioctets (Mio) : 7 812 500 / 1 024 = 7 629 Mio (tronqué).
Enfin, on obtient, en gibioctets (Gio) : 7 629 / 1 024 = 7,45 Gio (toujours tronqué).

On peut donc voir qu'un iPod 8 Go a une capacité réelle de *7,45 Gio*.


Prenons le même exemple avec votre iPod Touch 16 Go.

16 000 000 000 octets / 1 024 = 15 625 000 Kio.
15 625 000 Kio / 1 024 = 15 258 Mio (tronqué).
15 258 Mio / 1 024 = 14,90 Gio (tronqué).

Ici, on s'aperçoit que l'iPod Touch 16 Go a en fait une capacité de *14,90 Gio*.

Si l'on enlève l'espace utilisé lors du formatage (non, je ne vous assommerai pas avec le calcul), on tombe sur les 14,84 Gio dont vous parlez. C'est donc tout à fait normal.

Pourquoi calculent-ils comme ça, me direz-vous ? Excellente question, tout simplement car au niveau commercial, il est plus facile et plus vendeur d'afficher une capacité de 16 Go sur un objet, plutôt que 14,90 Gio.

D'ailleurs, ceci est valable pour tout périphérique de stockage que vous trouverez dans le commerce (lecteur MP3, disque dur interne ou externe, clé USB, CD ou DVD vierge, etc.).

Pour plus d'informations, je vous renvoie vers l'excellente page de Wikipédia : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octet.


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Avril 2009)

sawyer96 a dit:


> C'est normal? Car avant la dernière restauration j'avais plus, et avant encore j'avais plus.



normalement, les seuls fois qu'on devrait perdre de la mémoire, c'est quand il y a une mise a jour.



sawyer96 a dit:


> Plus je restaure et plus je perds de capacité.



t'es vraiment sur ? 



sawyer96 a dit:


> Est-ce que si je le formate je pourrais toujours l'utiliser?



oui, il ne va pas passer de 7GB a 0GB.

mais a quoi sa sert de le restorer tout le temps ?


----------



## sawyer96 (11 Avril 2009)

C'est exact, au tout debut j'avais 7.45 Go. Mais cela me semble bizarre que ca ai baissé pour atteindre 6.9 Go. J'ai restauré plusieurs fois a cause du JailBreak.


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Avril 2009)

sawyer96 a dit:


> C'est exact, au tout debut j'avais 7.45 Go. Mais cela me semble bizarre que ca ai baissé pour atteindre 6.9 Go. J'ai restauré plusieurs fois a cause du *JailBreak.*



peutêtre c'est le jailbreak qui est la cause de ce sousis.

sur mon ipod touch 8GB, il dit 7GB.


----------



## sawyer96 (13 Avril 2009)

Je sais qu'un formatage via Utilitaire de disque resoudrait le problème. Mais y a t'il des risques?


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Avril 2009)

le reformattage via l'utilitaire de disques est déconseillé par apple !

mais je n'ai aucune idée si c'est juste, j'ai jamais essayé.


----------

